# Whistle Commands



## OliverWestby (Jun 12, 2011)

I was wandering what whistle commands people use for their vizslas in the field etc.
There's lots on the internet about labradors and spaniels which seem to use different commands to each other, but nothing on the 'standard' whistle commands for the HPR breeds like the vizsla.
I ask as I will soon be getting a vizsla, and whilst I'm not currently thinking of working her, it would be good to know the 'standard' commands used and teach those to her, so if I did choose to, I wouldn't look uninformed.

Thanks,
Ollie


----------



## Matt (Sep 4, 2011)

We only have two whistle commands

two long bleets: Matt has to come and sit down on my left side. 

One long bleet: Matt has to stop and sit down right there where he is


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Two toots and Copper turns back towards me and stays "with me". One long toot to come. I need to practice more... :


----------

